# Barrel De-Resonator



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just bought a LIMBSAVER by Sims Vibration Laboratories barrel de-resonator. Has anyone here used one or knows personally if they work or just a gimmick? I use SVL dampers on my bow and its quite the bomb IMO on bows, hence trying it on my rifle. If the weather cooperates Ill fire a few tomorrow with it on. I'll post pictures of the before (which I have already) and the after using 2 different grain loads. The 58gr vmax and the 95gr ballistic tip sst for my .243.http://www.limbsaver.com/store/product.php?productid=16257&cat=0&page=1


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looking forward to hearing about the results


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea Id be really curious to hear how that works as well


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

I used one on my Rem mod 7 in .243 just to get rid of some of the muzzle jump.


----------



## cbaxp (Dec 5, 2011)

Let us know what you think, i was also thinking about one on my TC venture in .223


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wont be today--- rain came pouring down and stormy/windy weather here. Its always something (rosanna danna).


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting I'll be watching for the results--------sb


----------

